# My first bowl rough-out.



## dustytools (May 9, 2009)

This was roughed out of a piece of Box Elder with really neat grain and a little spalting. Just wanted to post some pictures of my "First Time" before I bag it up with some shavings to dry. Thanks for looking, Terry. View attachment 98035


View attachment 98036


View attachment 98037


View attachment 98038


View attachment 98039


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 10, 2009)

dustytools said:


> This was roughed out of a piece of Box Elder with really neat grain and a little spalting. Just wanted to post some pictures of my "First Time" before I bag it up with some shavings to dry. Thanks for looking, Terry. View attachment 98035
> 
> 
> View attachment 98036
> ...


Love the hunk of wood, I've seen some spalted maple that looks similar but with less on the red tone.

Nice looking bowl!


----------



## aquan8tor (May 12, 2009)

Nice work! I hadn't put you together with your real name on the other site....Nice job. I'm Nathan Hawkes there.....


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice looking bowl and wood. 1 word of advise. Next rough out use a tenon instead of a recess. The reason is after the bowl has dried and you want to put it back on the lathe it is a lot easier to true up a tenon.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks great. I just got a lathe that I need to re-power. I haven't used one in about 30 years so it should be fun.


----------



## songofthewood (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work.Like the red in the wood.


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice job Terry - I was always a dry wood bowl turner, never had the patience to wait for the roughed out ones to dry -


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 13, 2009)

nice work,great choice of wood,color and spalt! ive heard some people call it "flame" boxelder.Dave


----------

